# Updated Amazona



## atoizzard5

Hi all!

I’m sure by now many of you have seen how JW has updated the iconic amazona bags. I’m curious to know what people think? Do you see the amazona being a popular Loewe item again? Do you plan on buying one? Have you seen them in boutique? What do you think of the leather and canvas styles?

Let’s discuss


----------



## fsadeli

Have seen them on few youtubers and so tempted! I think it's the classic loewe that wont go out of style!


----------



## atoizzard5

Here are some comparison photos - amazonas in boutique2016 vs 2021


----------



## viewwing

I was in the store and saw this. I fell hard for it. It was light and the leather was thick n soft. This is the 23.


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> I was in the store and saw this. I fell hard for it. It was light and the leather was thick n soft. This is the 23.
> 
> View attachment 5284826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284827



How gorgeous! I really love how they’ve kept the essence of the bag and added some modern touches. The 23 is the perfect size in comparison to the small puzzle. Did you end up picking the amazona over the puzzle?


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> How gorgeous! I really love how they’ve kept the essence of the bag and added some modern touches. The 23 is the perfect size in comparison to the small puzzle. Did you end up picking the amazona over the puzzle?


I placed an order for the puzzle as it wasn’t available in the blue. It’ll arrive soon, I’ll go back n make my choice then. Hopefully I get to see them both. Provided this Amazona is still there! The sand is gorgeous but kinda blah... yknow...the blue is such a refreshing pop.


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> I placed an order for the puzzle as it wasn’t available in the blue. It’ll arrive soon, I’ll go back n make my choice then. Hopefully I get to see them both. Provided this Amazona is still there! The sand is gorgeous but kinda blah... yknow...the blue is such a refreshing pop.



oh did you order the Atlantic blue puzzle? I hope it works out! 

Yes I agree about the amazona colours. I was expecting a bit more of a range. I’m sure they will release more in the future!


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> oh did you order the Atlantic blue puzzle? I hope it works out!
> 
> Yes I agree about the amazona colours. I was expecting a bit more of a range. I’m sure they will release more in the future!


I was hoping to beat the next price increase. Not sure if they will price me out soon.   Any idea when it usually happens?


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> I was hoping to beat the next price increase. Not sure if they will price me out soon.   Any idea when it usually happens?



I have no idea! I worry there will be one soon…I’m hoping to add a second puzzle so I’m also wondering when it’s coming up. Hopefully someone who has access to a Loewe SA can chime in!

Based on your trying out both puzzle and amazona - would you say there’s much of a difference between them? I’m hoping to check one out in person as soon as it is safe to do so (there are extremely high Covid cases in my area unfortunately)


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> I have no idea! I worry there will be one soon…I’m hoping to add a second puzzle so I’m also wondering when it’s coming up. Hopefully someone who has access to a Loewe SA can chime in!
> 
> Based on your trying out both puzzle and amazona - would you say there’s much of a difference between them? I’m hoping to check one out in person as soon as it is safe to do so (there are extremely high Covid cases in my area unfortunately)


My SA says there are usually two increases every year and the last one was in nov. so I suspect the next one will either be in March or may?
what kind of difference are you referring to? I think the capacity for small puzzle and the 23 is similar. Both straps are good lengths to wear shoulder n crossbody For me. I’m Very petite But straps are adjustable. I’d say the blue puzzle is more casual and special. the shape n color of the Amazona Makes it more classy n formal.

whichcolor puzzle are you looking at for your second one?


----------



## atoizzard5

viewwing said:


> My SA says there are usually two increases every year and the last one was in nov. so I suspect the next one will either be in March or may?
> what kind of difference are you referring to? I think the capacity for small puzzle and the 23 is similar. Both straps are good lengths to wear shoulder n crossbody For me. I’m Very petite But straps are adjustable. I’d say the blue puzzle is more casual and special. the shape n color of the Amazona Makes it more classy n formal.
> 
> whichcolor puzzle are you looking at for your second one?



That is helpful to know! The spring time would make sense. Hopefully we’ll hear about the price increase before it happens.

Those are the differences I was thinking of!  I’m not sure about the new amazona given the price and especially if it feels too similar to the puzzle.

I’m looking at the avocado green puzzle!  I have a sand/mink puzzle I bought preloved. The Atlantic blue looks amazing, I hope it’s perfect for you!!


----------



## viewwing

atoizzard5 said:


> That is helpful to know! The spring time would make sense. Hopefully we’ll hear about the price increase before it happens.
> 
> Those are the differences I was thinking of!  I’m not sure about the new amazona given the price and especially if it feels too similar to the puzzle.
> 
> I’m looking at the avocado green puzzle!  I have a sand/mink puzzle I bought preloved. The Atlantic blue looks amazing, I hope it’s perfect for you!!


The sand mink is really gorgeous! And I think the avocado puzzle Is dark enough to be worn as a neutral. The new Amazona feels really luxurious, somehow more so than the puzzle and the price difference is not that big.


----------



## quainterella

I'm thinking of buying the old version in the pre-owned market. But they don't come with a strap. Will just pair it with a canvas strap online or something. The size and design are heavenly!!


----------



## girl_chill

I just bought an Amazona 28 pre-loved from Fashionphile... The price was too good to be true-- comps or similar bags on Vestiaire were 3X more expensive.  It was disclosed to be in very good condition.  I didn't see a major defect to be priced that way... Well, I guess I'll find out when I receive it.


----------



## girl_chill

girl_chill said:


> I just bought an Amazona 28 pre-loved from Fashionphile... The price was too good to be true-- comps or similar bags on Vestiaire were 3X more expensive.  It was disclosed to be in very good condition.  I didn't see a major defect to be priced that way... Well, I guess I'll find out when I receive it.



Ugh... UPS lost my package.  They reported it delivered but it didn’t arrive at my place.  I filed a claim with fashionphile so hopefully they find the bag— I wanted it so bad! For the price I was also willing to buy a brand new Loewe strap to go with it. The drama goes on.


----------



## Greentea

girl_chill said:


> Ugh... UPS lost my package.  They reported it delivered but it didn’t arrive at my place.  I filed a claim with fashionphile so hopefully they find the bag— I wanted it so bad! For the price I was also willing to buy a brand new Loewe strap to go with it. The drama goes on.


Oh, no I'm sorry!


----------



## girl_chill

Well, package finally found! I had it shipped at work and UPS just left it at the loading dock... Another UPS driver found it days later and finally brought it to our offices today. I'm working from home today so I won't see it until tomorrow.  I'll still report back on the condition. Hoping it is too good to be true for the price I paid. This is the old Amazona I think-- but if it is in great condition, I'll keep it.


----------



## girl_chill

Finally got it! For the price I paid, generally happy with the condition.  The worst parts are the darkened handles on the underside which are hidden anyways.  The interior is all leather and the bag is very soft and scrumptious!  I measured the base and it is the Amazona 28.  A bit small for me, but I wanted a piece of ‘old Loewe’, pre-JWA.

I don’t know how to read Loewe date codes so not sure how old this is... The code says ‘01 11 05’ — is it from 2011?

Sorry for posting here in the ’Updated Amazona’ thread... I‘ll also post in the Amazona page. 

' '


----------



## gloomfilter

Anybody have any thoughts on the Amazona 19 size? Would appreciate any reviews and comparisons! Thanks in advance


----------



## mi.kay

gloomfilter said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the Amazona 19 size? Would appreciate any reviews and comparisons! Thanks in advance


The 19 is a bit bulkier than the 23. 

I love the silhouette of this bag, it's so simple and classic and I can see myself carrying this for many years...
It reminds me of the hermes plume which I adore also (not a fan of the price tag).

I think the amazona in full leather will be my next bag purchase!


----------



## ajde.adam

I’ve had my eyes on the Amazona 19 for some time now but always thought it was too big for my liking. Then a few days ago I saw on Jonathan Anderson’s Instagram stories pics of a smaller Amazona which is the size 16. I would be so tempted to get this bag if they released it in tan/pecan jacquard/calfskin material.


----------



## wheihk

ajde.adam said:


> I’ve had my eyes on the Amazona 19 for some time now but always thought it was too big for my liking. Then a few days ago I saw on Jonathan Anderson’s Instagram stories pics of a smaller Amazona which is the size 16. I would be so tempted to get this bag if they released it in tan/pecan jacquard/calfskin material.


Looks like a perfect size for me!


----------



## gloomfilter

I


ajde.adam said:


> I’ve had my eyes on the Amazona 19 for some time now but always thought it was too big for my liking. Then a few days ago I saw on Jonathan Anderson’s Instagram stories pics of a smaller Amazona which is the size 16. I would be so tempted to get this bag if they released it in tan/pecan jacquard/calfskin material.


It looks like they have a light beige color released! But all leather.

I love orange and am considering getting the 16 in thag color, but haven’t had a chance to try it in store yet. I would appreciate any impressions if anyone has! Thanks in advance!


----------



## viewwing

gloomfilter said:


> I
> 
> It looks like they have a light beige color released! But all leather.
> 
> I love orange and am considering getting the 16 in thag color, but haven’t had a chance to try it in store yet. I would appreciate any impressions if anyone has! Thanks in advance!


I tried the 16 in store and the handles stand up awkwardly. It jabs into my body and gets in the way. If I fold it down, the bag does not lay flat against me and I feel the handles pushing into me. It may also leave a dent on the back side of the bag while it’s pressed up against it. Capacity is about similar to the mini puzzle.


----------



## gloomfilter

viewwing said:


> I tried the 16 in store and the handles stand up awkwardly. It jabs into my body and gets in the way. If I fold it down, the bag does not lay flat against me and I feel the handles pushing into me. It may also leave a dent on the back side of the bag while it’s pressed up against it. Capacity is about similar to the mini puzzle.


Thanks so much for this. What a bummer! I like the clean lines and the colors of the bag but it's a bummer that these issues are an ongoing thing for the Amazona. Sounds like a no go for me. Appreciate your review!


----------



## viewwing

gloomfilter said:


> Thanks so much for this. What a bummer! I like the clean lines and the colors of the bag but it's a bummer that these issues are an ongoing thing for the Amazona. Sounds like a no go for me. Appreciate your review!


No problem! Glad I helped…I only felt the issues with the handles on the 16and the 19. Strangely, it is not as uncomfortable with the rectangle ones…(23 and bigger). Go figure.


----------



## gloomfilter

Came back to this as I am now considering the Amazona 15  but was reminded by you review of the 16 @viewwing. I guess the same thing would apply regarding the handles. I can't seem to get away from it though! 

Any thoughts on why that more elongated shape is for men? It is the assumption that men are generally taller and have a larger frame?


----------



## viewwing

gloomfilter said:


> Came back to this as I am now considering the Amazona 15  but was reminded by you review of the 16 @viewwing. I guess the same thing would apply regarding the handles. I can't seem to get away from it though!
> 
> Any thoughts on why that more elongated shape is for men? It is the assumption that men are generally taller and have a larger frame?


I’ve no idea! But I feel generally, the north south shape for a crossbody is a more guy-ish shape? I haven’t tried the 15 iRL so I can’t really comment on the problems it’ll have. When I tried the 16, my SA said the handles were meant to be upright when carried crossbody, so it doesn’t get in the way. If you’re tall, it might work better but I’m really petite and it looked weird on me. Can’t explain it, but maybe you should order the 16 and try it out iRL. It is Such a pretty bag!


----------

